# Getting harder to read the color bands on cat5



## mechatronic (Dec 17, 2010)

I have glasses but I wonder if there are other kinds of glasses that bring the color codes of wire closer to my face "magnify" ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Lighted safety glasses ... with or without magnification 










http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...htVision-2-Protective-Eyewear?N=5477791&rt=r3


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Change the brand of cable you are using. Some brands I can not tell the orange from the brown.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Lighted safety glasses ... with or without magnification
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't used the lighted ones yet but love the ones with the magnifier on the bottom third.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You need to hire a younger assistant for that........


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Isn't the guy on the right the one we call when an elevator goes down?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a box of Cat5E from Amazon. You could barely see the solid colors but the striped ones you had to use a magnifying glass. Then the orange and brown looked alike!

I complained and they refunded my money and told me to keep the cable.
I used it to wire my LED lights in my van and the garage door opener pads in my garage.:thumbup:

Still got over half a box left!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

That usually happens when you get a "deal" on cable. If it's up to you, stick to a reputable manufacturer. Good temp. lighting can help.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

joebanana said:


> That usually happens when you get a "deal" on cable. If it's up to you, stick to a reputable manufacturer. Good temp. lighting can help.


I made the mistake of signing up with a company that handled service/install work for POE, routers, modems, etc. Didn't realize that they had a "set" price they would reimburse for materials. Their "set" price was less than I paid for good cable. So I had to get some cheaper cable to come out on the job.

I no longer do work for that outfit.:no:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are color blind apps for smart phones now.
Have not tried it myself.

I know what you mean with that low end cable.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

active1 said:


> There are color blind apps for smart phones now.
> Have not tried it myself.
> 
> I know what you mean with that low end cable.


thanx i am partially color blind and this is very cool app !


----------



## Gl115 (May 14, 2016)

agree cat 5 can be a pain to read or the spacing of bands is getting farther apart nd you have to be careful cutting it. I need a magnifying glass at times.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> You need to hire a younger assistant for that........


Time to put up your tool.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A Little Short said:


> I made the mistake of signing up with a company that handled service/install work for POE, routers, modems, etc. Didn't realize that they had a "set" price they would reimburse for materials. Their "set" price was less than I paid for good cable. So I had to get some cheaper cable to come out on the job.
> 
> I no longer do work for that outfit.:no:


You were coming up A LOT short.


----------

